# What Y'all Think This un Would Score?



## georgiadawgs44 (Nov 4, 2016)

I got a decent buck on cam and was wondering what you guys think he would score? Also your opinion on age please.


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 4, 2016)

Enough


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 4, 2016)

135-140


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2016)

I'd say mid 130's and 4 1/2.

Great Georgia buck


----------



## Flintridge (Nov 4, 2016)

120-125 and no more than a 3 1/2 yr old.


----------



## mr otter (Nov 4, 2016)

130


----------



## antharper (Nov 4, 2016)

Flintridge said:


> 120-125 and no more than a 3 1/2 yr old.



I'll go with this


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2016)

There ain't a chance in the world that's a 120 inch deer...


----------



## bone2112 (Nov 4, 2016)

138


----------



## john54 (Nov 5, 2016)

he would score a free ride in my truck, nice deer


----------



## RABJR (Nov 5, 2016)

bout 133" and he is either a 2.5 or 3.5 year old.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 5, 2016)

great buck but don't let the night time pics fool you guys. 120" to 125" is all this guy will score. Put him on the ground then pull the tape.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2016)

RABJR said:


> bout 133" and he is either a 2.5 or 3.5 year old.



I think your close on score. Maybe a little high but that is no 2 1/2 year old


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys! I figured he had a good shot at P&Y. I do think he's 3 1/2. I would love to see what he would be with another year. If I get the chance, it'll be hard to give him a pass but I just might.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 7, 2016)

RABJR said:


> bout 133" and he is either a 2.5 or 3.5 year old.



That Beauty is screamin "it'll be a good one next year"

Absolute Hoss of a Deer, but I dont think he'll be 4 this year..........next year


----------



## GTHunter007 (Nov 8, 2016)

He doesn't clear 125 by much if at all.  The last 2 pics are the most telling with those ears facing dead forward.  

Even if his G2s are both 10" he doesn't make it.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Nov 11, 2016)

1075 score
112 yrs old

Do you really think some one can score from a photo?


----------



## bsanders (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm getting 122-124…..main beams aren't long which is shown by his spread in the last pic, mass is average, brows and g4s are short…..saying all that, i think you have a younger deer with a very good chance of becoming a really good deer. he has future stud written all over him. I don't like putting a number age on a deer, but if i had to id say no more than 3 yrs old.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 12, 2016)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> 1075 score
> 112 yrs old
> 
> Do you really think some one can score from a photo?



yes I can


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Nov 13, 2016)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> 1075 score
> 112 yrs old
> 
> Do you really think some one can score from a photo?



I wasn't asking for an official B&C Score! I just wanted folks opinion. And yes, I do think you can score from photos. Especially when you have ones like I got of this deer, with so many angles.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Nov 13, 2016)

bsanders said:


> I'm getting 122-124…..main beams aren't long which is shown by his spread in the last pic, mass is average, brows and g4s are short…..saying all that, i think you have a younger deer with a very good chance of becoming a really good deer. he has future stud written all over him. I don't like putting a number age on a deer, but if i had to id say no more than 3 yrs old.



I think your right on it. If I see him, I'm gonna give him a pass. I'd love to see what he would be with another year, I hope he makes it!


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 13, 2016)

Let him walk he'll be a shooter in a couple years .


----------



## Big7 (Nov 13, 2016)

Put up an old fashion yellow yard stick near where your camera is focused.

Then, you can print a picture and scale it with some simple math.



120's and change would be my guesstimation.


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Nov 14, 2016)

stringmusic said:


> There ain't a chance in the world that's a 120 inch deer...



agreed ....138 -140 min


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Nov 14, 2016)

hrstille said:


> yes I can



So if I take down a Monster Buck.....
take pics and send to Pope and Young.....
They will score it from the pics and put it in the record books..

Nice try.


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 14, 2016)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> So if I take down a Monster Buck.....
> take pics and send to Pope and Young.....
> They will score it from the pics and put it in the record books..
> 
> Nice try.



Guess you decided to not read his other reply to you.....


----------



## hrstille (Nov 14, 2016)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> So if I take down a Monster Buck.....
> take pics and send to Pope and Young.....
> They will score it from the pics and put it in the record books..
> 
> Nice try.



I can usually get within a couple inches from a picture. It takes multiple angles not just 1 picture. I've scored enough deer to gauge measurements from pictures but the only way to be 100% is pull a tape.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 21, 2016)

Yep, mid-130's.


----------



## ProAngler (Dec 1, 2016)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> So if I take down a Monster Buck.....
> take pics and send to Pope and Young.....
> They will score it from the pics and put it in the record books..
> 
> Nice try.



Just because PY would not enter a deer into the record books based on a picture only does not mean you can't get a close estimate by looking at a picture. 

Because you can't enter a bass in a tournament based on picture does that mean you also can't get a pretty close guess of it's weight by a picture?


----------



## georgiabound (Dec 2, 2016)

130 - 135         3.5 yrs

Hopefully he'll make through this year to give you opportunities next year. LUK


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll go with 130-135 and 3.5. That's one that is hard to pass coming through the hardwoods trailing a doe. 90% of ga hunters kill him on sight in my opinion including this one. Nice buck and he's cut out to be a super giant if he makes it two more years.


----------



## Blisterapine (Dec 19, 2016)

he's the kind of buck that will grown into something really nice. I'd say he's  128 -130 or so but he'll probably put on 10+ inches per year for the next couple of years


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 20, 2016)

*sweet enough*

he needs some more width and brow tine length.

but he his good enough to mount now.

s&r


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I got more pics of the 10 in mid November. I also got some pics of a nice 8 and a small 8. Wonder what kind of potential such a little deer that's already an 8 might have? I've had the cam on a trail with no bait since I got the first pics of the 10. I think I'm gonna put some corn out soon and see if I can get more pics of these bucks.


----------

